# Can't get a job offer as an EMT-B



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

Ok friends I'm at a loss. I finished EMT school at the beginning of may and passed national registry on my first try with flying colors. I also completed an IV certification course about a month ago and am looking into an EKG class. I am from the Denver area and have applied to 6, YES 6 ambulance companies in the last few months and have gotten no offers. I feel like all of the interviews that I have been to have gone well and the oral skills went well too. All of my references have also yet to hear anything from the companies too. I have spotless background tests and my driving record is clean. Any ideas why I'm having so many issues??


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Because the market in that area is over saturated. I went to basic school and then medic school shortly after and I had a paramedic job right after my school and that was still before some of the EMTs I went to class with. If you want a basic job, move, or go to medic school. Have you tried AMR?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Because the market in that area is over saturated. I went to basic school and then medic school shortly after and I had a paramedic job right after my school and that was still before some of the EMTs I went to class with. If you want a basic job, move, or go to medic school. Have you tried AMR?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Just sent in an application to AMR today. I want to go to medic school at Denver Paramedic Division but they require 6 months of field experience before you can start.


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Northglenn then?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Northglenn then?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I called them today they will only take you if you are 19 which I am not


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, where in the Denver Metro are you approximately? CoSpgs has a decentish AMR operation. What company's have you applied for?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Well, where in the Denver Metro are you approximately? CoSpgs has a decentish AMR operation. What company's have you applied for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I just moved to Stapleton but I'm ok with driving a little bit to get there. I've applied to Stadium, Falck, Mile High, Action Care, Northglenn and AMR


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Which AMRs?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Which AMRs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Arvada/Denver and Boulder, those are the only ones that were available on that application website


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Then you should either go to another paramedic school, or pull up a map of counties in Colorado and map where you're willing to drive to and then do research on who works what where as that may be your best bet. You may be able to find a rural agency that works 24s or 48s (like Grand County) and work in those locations until you get the required experience.

I'd also look at moving out of state into a high paced and high crime area if you go with route A. Nothing better than a zero to hero getting their experience that way (I did it in New Orleans).

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> Then you should either go to another paramedic school, or pull up a map of counties in Colorado and map where you're willing to drive to and then do research on who works what where as that may be your best bet. You may be able to find a rural agency that works 24s or 48s (like Grand County) and work in those locations until you get the required experience.
> 
> I'd also look at moving out of state into a high paced and high crime area if you go with route A. Nothing better than a zero to hero getting their experience that way (I did it in New Orleans).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Ok thanks!! Ill look into that. While were at it is there something that I should be doing at these interviews that would possibly help too??


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Google interview tips, but you're going to run into the saturated market issue. Have some faith in yourself and be patient. Swedish has a good P school and so does St. Anthony's. Community College of Aurora is a hit or miss depending if you have Beth Lattone (she's great) or the other teacher who I'm not sure works there anymore. Very hit or miss.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks! Yeah I have heard some mixed reviews about CCA's programs. I didn't know Swedish had a P school but I will definitely look into it! My basic came from the Warren Tech/St.A's program so I will definitely look into that one some more too!


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have heard some mixed reviews about CCA's programs. I didn't know Swedish had a P school but I will definitely look into it! My basic came from the Warren Tech/St.A's program so I will definitely look into that one some more too!


I'd email Beth and see if she is still teaching. Otherwise, hard bail.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BossmanGifford (Jul 15, 2017)

Claire Vrooman said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have heard some mixed reviews about CCA's programs. I didn't know Swedish had a P school but I will definitely look into it! My basic came from the Warren Tech/St.A's program so I will definitely look into that one some more too!


The benefit of being patient however is that Denver health tends to pull from their medic school often for employment. So, if you're willing to be patient and find a gig, you may get to avoid waiting for a few years.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

BossmanGifford said:


> The benefit of being patient however is that Denver health tends to pull from their medic school often for employment. So, if you're willing to be patient and find a gig, you may get to avoid waiting for a few years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Gotcha haha ill check on CCA, yeah and I guess if worst comes to worst I can take care of the anatomy and EKG classes while I'm still looking if i don't get anything soon.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 15, 2017)

How old are you?


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> How old are you?


18, almost 19 but I know a lot of people that have gotten hired as a teenager though


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2017)

Some places cannot hire anyone younger than 21 due to their insurance so keep that in mind. If you know friends have gotten in at companies younger than that, look into those companies, see if they can give the managers a recommendation for you.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 15, 2017)

That's what I was thinking as well. Call around to local companies and see what their insurance requires for drivers and if they'll hire attendants only. AMR will usually hire 18-year-olds.

How many of the companies listed did you interview with?


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 15, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. Call around to local companies and see what their insurance requires for drivers and if they'll hire attendants only. AMR will usually hire 18-year-olds.
> 
> How many of the companies listed did you interview with?


I interviewed with Stadium and Falck, Northglenn and Action Care both said come back when you're older and I haven't herd anything from Mile High in over a month. I just put in those applications to AMR yesterday so I'm not expecting to hear back from them for a little while.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 17, 2017)

You  can't help that you are too young (age discrimination is alive and well among the young, and it's (sadly) legal), so find something to do that will pay you more than AMR will pay you until you are 21.  Maybe work on completing your bachelors degree, so you have something to do when you decide to move on from EMS?

The best way to get your first job in EMS is by using the shotgun approach.... apply everywhere within a 60 minute drive from your home, and if that doesn't work, extend to 90 minute.  Apply EVERYWHERE.  the hardest job to get in EMS is your first job; once you have some documented experience, it's usually easier to get a better job. 

Oh, and don't think that just because you get your paramedic you will automatically get a job; most places will still want you to have some experience on an ambulance (besides clinical shifts). 

And find another job (even if it's part time and not in EMS) to do until you get offered that full time EMS job.  Do something so you can have some work experience and have something to demonstrate that you are responsible and can hold down a job


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2017)

@Tigger and @COmedic17 can provide you some insight of Colorado ambulance companies. 

Honestly it's really just timing for EMT jobs. I can't speak for CO but the EMS jem that is CA we seem to get a spike in new EMTs when the area EMT classes are done. Have you applied in Fort Collins? I may be from So CAL but I've been in those areas and I know that Fort Collins is somewhat close to Denver.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> the EMS jem that is CA we seem to get a spike in new EMTs when the area EMT classes are done.


Hmm, you get a spike in new EMTs when the local EMT classes finish.... I wonder why....


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Hmm, you get a spike in new EMTs when the local EMT classes finish.... I wonder why....



Right? Haha.


----------



## Summit (Jul 17, 2017)

Your age is a HUGE handicap due to insurance.
I recommend you look at working at somewhere like and amusement park or water park or some kind event medical service where you wouldn't have to drive.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 17, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> @Tigger and @COmedic17 can provide you some insight of Colorado ambulance companies.
> 
> Honestly it's really just timing for EMT jobs. I can't speak for CO but the EMS jem that is CA we seem to get a spike in new EMTs when the area EMT classes are done. Have you applied in Fort Collins? I may be from So CAL but I've been in those areas and I know that Fort Collins is somewhat close to Denver.


Yeah I've been looking into Fort Collins, haven't applied anywhere yet though.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 17, 2017)

Summit said:


> Your age is a HUGE handicap due to insurance.
> I recommend you look at working at somewhere like and amusement park or water park or some kind event medical service where you wouldn't have to drive.


I was looking into that but most of them are staffed by a private ambulance company that has already told me no.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 18, 2017)

Yea, age is probably the big issue here. And hound these places that haven't said no until they actually tell you no. I know Boulder AMR will hire at 18 but Springs will not, you'll drive the wheelchair van till you're 21.


----------



## Claire Vrooman (Jul 20, 2017)

Tigger said:


> Yea, age is probably the big issue here. And hound these places that haven't said no until they actually tell you no. I know Boulder AMR will hire at 18 but Springs will not, you'll drive the wheelchair van till you're 21.


Ok, do you know about the Arvada/Denver AMR??


----------

